# ProTool/Pro und OP5 Rücktransfer



## TimoS (28 Juli 2004)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage zu nem COROS 5.

Wie bekomme ich die Projektierung vom OP zum PG?
Habs mit ProTool/Pro (Rücktransfer) versucht konnte aber keine Verbindung aufbauen.
Mein Kabel müsste eigentlich soweit in Ordung sein, da es mit nem OP7 auch funktioniert.
 :?: 
Danke im voraus


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Dann ist das wahrscheinlich schon so alt, das es noch nicht mit ProTool projektiert wurde. Die alten OP´s sind nicht in der Lage mit ProTool zu kommunizieren.

Ob das mit dem alten Tool (ich komme nicht auf den Namen)ging, weiß ich leider nicht.

Guruß pt


----------



## TimoS (28 Juli 2004)

Hi,
habe von der Anlage eine Diskette mit nem ProTool Projekt gefunden.
Damit sollte auch ne Verbindung möglich sein. :?: 
Gibts bei ProTool eigentlich ne möglichkeit Projekte zuvergleichen?

MfG


----------



## TimoS (28 Juli 2004)

Also
Problem gelöst.
Die Funktion Rücktransfer gilt nur für Windowsbasierte Geräte. :!: 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Hast Du es eigentlich mit ProSave versucht? Hört sich irgendwie nicht so an. Der Rücktransfer funktioniert defentiv auch bei Zeilenorientierten Geräten.

Nicht so schnell aufgeben :wink: das wird schon

Gruß pt


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Ich habs gerade nachgeschaut. Du hast das aus ProTool  heraus probiert, oder.

Unter Programme-Simatic-ProSave gibt es ein Programm ProSave, welches für Up- und Downloads zu nehmen ist. Jetzt kommt der Hacken, bei meiner Version ist das OP5 nicht in der Auswahl. Es geht erst bei dem OP7 los.

Ich schau morgen mal, ob ich etwas darüber finde.

Gruß pt


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

@all

schaut doch mal nach, ob das evt. noch bei der DosVersion möglich ist!

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Ich habe die DosVersion selber, wusste ich gar nicht, das die noch mitinstalliert wird. Das steht aber drin, das das nur für ab OP7 ist.

Nun weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.

Sorry, das ich dir den Thread für nichts vollgepostet habe.

 pt


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

TimoS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe von der Anlage eine Diskette mit nem ProTool Projekt gefunden.
> Damit sollte auch ne Verbindung möglich sein. :?:
> Gibts bei ProTool eigentlich ne möglichkeit Projekte zuvergleichen?
> ...


Verbindung leider nur zum Download.

Projekte vergleichen, leider nein.


----------



## TimoS (28 Juli 2004)

Hi pt,
danke für deine Mühe.
Hab ich das also richtig verstanden, mit ProSave wäre es theoretisch möglich einen Download durchzuführen, allerdings erst ab OP7?

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass damit nur Backups erstellt werden können,  die anschliessend nicht bearbeitet werden können??

Timo


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2004)

@TimoS

Richtig, geht nur Backup und Restore, Bearbeiten ist nicht möglich, da nicht das komplette Projekt auf das OP kommt, sondern irgendwas "compiliertes"!


----------

